# Confidence Development Classes



## rakeshtahil (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi Fellow Expats,

I just wanted to know if there are good personality development classes for Adults in Dubai. Very loosely put, it should be focused on public speaking, confidence building etc. Thanks in advance

Rakesh


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

1) http://www.dubaitoastmasters.org/appiesnet/appiescal/cal1/index.cgi (i think this is free)

2) 
Maitray Patel
MD-Leadernetplus

Public Speaking Courses Dubai

3)
http://uae.dalecarnegie.com/presentation_effectiveness_speak_more_effectively_guide/ 


you can do the google search for training institutes


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

I actually work for a training company, I'll message you the details if you want.

Dale Carnegie is quite popular but its a bit on the expensive side i believe.

I guess it would depend on how much you'd want to spend.


----------



## rakeshtahil (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks NM and Mr Sleek. Mr Sleek - Please email me the details as well. Thanks again


----------

